

You Want Some Advice? - aridiculous

"If you want some advice, you’ve probably been thinking for a while. Stop doing that, and go make something already. Stop looking for advice. Stop waiting for inspiration to strike. Stop reading stupid productivity books, business books, start-up books, business magazines (unless it’s Harvard Business Review — that’s a good one), dumb-ass-top-5-whatever blog posts, and use the common sense you’ve already got and make something. The only way you’re going to get somewhere is by going somewhere. Put your pencil on the paper and go. That’s it."<p>Loved this quote from my friend Erin. Too true.
======
kirpekar
TL;DR = "Just Do It"

------
expertio
yes, make it work first!

